# Weed ID?



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Anyone know what this is? The tops look like a very coarse grass but it has these huge red tubers


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)




----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Daylilies?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I don't think so, the leaves were too coarse and 'grassy' I have quite a few types of daylilies and they didn't resemble any I have at all


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The closest I've found googling are the nut sedges, but the only one I've found a picture of where the rhizomes are this large is a warm climate one that would not be found here in Michigan.


----------



## ol country girl (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmmm!!! Does this plant have flowers??? Could it be Yucca??? What kind of soil is it growing in??? Sandy??? Red Clay??? Woods???


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Not yucca, I've dug plenty of that out  It's in loam in full sun

I've never seen it before so too soon for flowers here, and now I've dug it all out. It was all around the base of my white hydrangea, but nowhere else in my flower beds or anywhere else as far as I can tell.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Acorus calamus, perhaps? Very similar leaves and root structure. They grow in Michigan, enjoy full sun and loam soil.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Golden Affinity said:


> Acorus calamus, perhaps? Very similar leaves and root structure. They grow in Michigan, enjoy full sun and loam soil.


The leaves are wrong, acorus calamus has a fan type form, not so in my mystery weed


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Does it have a "v" shaped blade...triangle?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'll have to dig them out of the weed pile and take another look 

I think so.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

*Iris* pseudacorus (wild yellow flag) can have long red rhizomes on it when it's growing away from water. Your pictures of the root and the leaves looks like that.


----------

